# Swollen Foot



## Peas

I'm sure other posts about this have been made, but my rat boo has a swollen back foot.

It's a bit more purple than the other one and it's bigger too, I just noticed it yesterday and it's not that much bigger but I want to catch whatever this is early.

She walks fine, climbs around, eats and drinks fine, all the surfaces in her cage are flat... I dunno! Is there something I can do without the vet? We got out of the vet not too long ago for removing a tumor and if there's some easy antibiotic I could give her, well it'd be helpful since I have no job.

I'm just scared, I was so close to losing her and I'm not going through that again.


----------



## ema-leigh

It is most likely a sprained foot, which is fairly common with rats. It doesnt require medical attention and should heal within about a week. If it gets any worse or your rat shows other symptoms - take her to the vets.

You could speed up recovery by keeping her in a one level cage, restricting out time (until shes improves a bit, may only be 2-3 days), keep and food and water close to her, hold a cold compress to the foot for a minute at a time several times a day - to help with swelling. 

If its a bad sprain you could get her some over the counter childs liquid pain reliever.


----------



## Peas

Oh, alright! I'll take some levels out of her cage.. that way I can give them a good scrub down too! If it gets worse I'll take her in, I'd rather use money I don't have than have her get worse.

Thanks a ton!


----------



## mattE1990

Hi is it still swollen? My last 5 rats have all had this, one of my current ones has just got it in fact! Its usually an infection, called bumblefoot or something, in my experience most vets have never heard of it and cant diagnose it, even the exotic vets! I have used many things in the past, i was once given a cat antibiotic from a vet, which i had to dilute obviously! But a course of antibiotics usually sorts it within a day or two. I've been told that its possible to dilute childrens liquid ibrupoferen and mix with food which also sorts it! ive never dared to try though.
This infection swells a foot, almost always the back right foot, your rat will probably try to stop putting weight on it and as you describe it will swell and become purple. Sometimes rats squeak although they are in pain, but not always.
Hope this helps and your rat gets better soon!
Matt


----------



## ema-leigh

Uuumm.. Bumblefoot is most commonly from living in dirty conditions. And it can be on any foot, usually starting off on the sole. Also you should never give your rats meds that a qualified exotic vet didnt prescribe - rats are very different from cats and dogs and the dose could be fatal if you do something wrong. Please dont give out advise like that.


----------



## mattE1990

I got the bumblefoot bit wrong... got confused, i took my rat to the vet yesterday as he has this leg issue, its not bumblefoot but my other information is correct, i have just been prescribed a cat antibiotic and a cat anti-inflamatory which i have to dilute. So i am giving out advice that a qualified exotic pet prescribed, i have had 5 rats with this issue, all have recovered within 2-3 days, there is no specific treatment for it, and the diluted (50%) cat antibiotics are the most efficient cure. 
I have trawled internet forums and visited many exotic vets and it is nearly always the back right foot, i was wrong that its usually infected, apparently its sometimes genetic. I wouldnt give out advice which i thought would be detramental to a rats health.
Matt


----------



## Kinsey

Matt, you are giving out incorrect information, please refrain from making suggestions to give antibiotics made for other animals to rats. I would not trust a vet who suggested such things. 


On another topic, it could be bumblefoot or spraining, sounds like a sprain to me. Ema's advice was good, compress it, keep down acticity and watch her.

Good luck!


----------

